# Code enforcement shuts down Great Plate night club



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2012)

by Denise Ellen Rizzo / Tracy Press

Jun 30, 2012

The Great Plate Bar & Grill’s second floor venue was operating without a permit, according to Tracy code enforcement officers, and was shut down with an order issued Thursday, June 28.

The vacate order presented by code enforcement officers Ana Contreras and Jim Decker said that the second floor of the restaurant was being used as a night club, which is a non-permitted use

They also wrote that the second floor is too dangerous to occupy and violated the California building code, California fire code, California electrical code and the uniform code for the abatement of dangerous buildings code.

“The violations were numerous and affected life safety for the employees and the members of the public who use the facility,” the code enforcement officers wrote in their report.

Great Plate co-owner Jacobo Gallegos said on Friday, June 29, that restaurant manager Mike Corbett had contacted him Thursday about the vacate order. Neither wanted to comment on the matter.

According to one long-time patron, who did not want to give her name, the entire restaurant has recently been transformed into “Club Remix” for Friday and Saturday nights, with cover charges that range from $5 to $10 per person.

The patron said owners Gallegos and Antonio Andrade Rodriguez have invested heavily to upgrade the business since they took it over Jan. 7, 2012.

“They’ve taken loan after loan for this place,” she said. “They put a lot of money in upstairs. … I’ve been going to that bar for years. I think they’re (city officials) nitpicking at them. Everything they’ve done has broke their pockets.”

According to the order, there were numerous electrical problems on the second floor, including extension cords used in place of fixed wiring, fixtures with open splices and a makeshift electrical distribution system. It also cited problems with the railings of a stairwell and an unsecured exit door with a “fall hazard” on the other side.

The report also noted that the previously permitted and partially inspected wiring had not been completed.

Code enforcement officers reported exposed, energized conductors were in an uncovered box within the stairwell; the required 48-inch wide exit door at the downstairs exit of the building had not been installed; and required repairs to unreinforced masonry on both floors at the north wall of the building have not been completed.

Similar electrical violations, including extension cords stapled to the ceiling at the main bar and the ceiling over the bar area being covered with combustible woven fiber, were reported downstairs.

The order set deadlines for the owners to complete some of the required repairs and bring the outlined violations up to code. By July 3, the owners must provide the city with documentation to show the first floor has been treated to be fire-resistant and that the damaged landing and stair railings have been replaced or repaired.

Read more: Tracy Press - Code enforcement shuts down Great Plate night club


----------



## Sifu (Jul 1, 2012)

Those nitpickers!  We've been doin' this way fer 50 years and we ain't had no problems.........well except for The Station Inn.  But thats it except for the Beverly Hills Supper Club, well and the E2 in Chicago but by God thats probably all of 'em and not that many folks died and they're just trying to take our money and keep a man from makin a livin'.  NITPICKERS!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, they are just being picked on...........hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 2, 2012)

Well thank goodness there was no ADA violations noted.


----------



## Frank (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy Land revisited

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Land_fire


----------

